# Secuencia de led progresiva sin apagarse al final



## boone8 (Ago 27, 2011)

hola amigos lo que busco es hacer un secuencial de luses pero el efecto que quiero es que se prenda el primer led y en cuanto prenda el segundo el primero siga prendido y cunado prenda el tercero el primero y el segundo queden prendidos y asi sucesivamente asta quedar todos prendidos y asi se queden que no se apaguen hasta que se desconecte o apague el circuito por completo tiene alguna idea trate de hacerlo con 555 y 40 17 y si me sale la secuencia pero no el que se queden prendidos me prodian ayudar


----------



## Electronec (Ago 27, 2011)

Tienes que colocar un transistor por cada led, y mediante diodos en las salidas del 4017, tienes que hacer configuraciones para conseguir lo que quieres.

Ejemplo:

A la base del transistor del led posición 0 le has de mandar señal de todas las salidas del Ic.

A la base del transistor del led posición 1 le has de mandar señal de todas las salidas del Ic menos la del 0.

A la base del transistor del led posición 2 le has de mandar señal de todas las salidas del Ic menos la del 0 y la del 1.

.......y así hasta llegar al 9 que a su vez deberá de resetear el 555 para que deje de oscilar o que deshabilite el 4017 por el contacto NO OCLOCK.

Saludos.


----------



## slitaz (Ago 27, 2011)

boone8 dijo:


> . . . hacer un secuencial . . .



El proceso que describe se conoce como: desplazamiento de dato, y puede implementarlo con flip flops conectados en cascada.

Pero si quiere utilizar los 55 diodos de la anterior sugerencia, quizas tambien funcione.


----------



## Electronec (Ago 27, 2011)

slitaz dijo:


> Pero si quiere utilizar los *55 diodos* de la anterior sugerencia, quizas tambien funcione.



Ni tantos, con 20 es suficiente. Se que es un apaño un poco estrambótico, pero el ha preguntado en función a los integrados que tiene.
Otra cosa hubiera sido una pregunta mas genérica, .......contesto a lo que preguntan 

Saludos.


----------



## clocko (Ago 27, 2011)

se puede hacer cun un flip flop configurandolo como la imagen que te mando


----------



## boone8 (Ago 27, 2011)

hola es que el circuito que estava haciendo lo hise con 555 y 40 17 pero si ay una mejor y menos compleja manera de hacerlo pues bienvenida


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 28, 2011)

Si ya lo tenés hecho con el 555 + el 4017 , agregale un pequeño tiristor a cada salida


----------



## boone8 (Ago 28, 2011)

que tipo de transistor el que sea o cual en especifico ???


----------



## Electronec (Ago 28, 2011)

boone8 dijo:


> que tipo de *transistor* el que sea o cual en especifico ???



Para lo que te comenté puedes usar por ejemplo; Bc 547...Bc 337...Bc 549...etc, transistores normalitos.

Saludos.


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 28, 2011)

Hola.

Tal vez esto te puede dar una idea.




Te dejo otra opción con el 4015B, en Livewire (en el archivo .ZIP)


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## boone8 (Ago 28, 2011)

Te dejo otra opción con el 4015B, en Livewire (en el archivo .ZIP)



cual es el J1 todo lo demassi lo encontre pero ese no, ese es acaso para conectar otro 4015?


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 28, 2011)

Hola.

J1 se conecta a la resistencia de base del transistor Q10.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## clocko (Ago 29, 2011)

tienes que usar forzosamente el 4017??? porque es mas complicado estarle poniendo tiristores o scr o flip flops en cada salida que si utilizas un registro de corrimiento


----------



## boone8 (Ago 29, 2011)

"tienes que usar forzosamente el 4017??? "


no necesariamente me podrias pasar algun circuito que no tenga que llevar 40 17 es bienvenido solamente loq ue necesito esq ue aga prender una serie de led y que prenda el primer led y despues prenda el segundo sin que se apage el primero y despues se prenda el tercer led sinq ue se apage el primero y el segundo y asi consecuitvamente como un maximo de 7 led o mas que se yo pero si que al final queden todos prendidos y asi se mantengan prendidos asta que se apague el circuito cortando la corriente y al volver a encenderlo vuelva hacer el  mismo procedimiendo que prenda uno  despues del otro sin apagarse el anterior asta quedar todos prendidos al final sin que se apaguen asta que se corte la corriente


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 29, 2011)

Hola.

Aquí tienes 7 LEDs, el reloj lo haces con el 555.





Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## boone8 (Ago 30, 2011)

hola disculpa "el afisionado" ya arme el cicuito como me lo mandaste el de los 7 led pero no me sale nada si jala el 555 pero no veo nada de luz en los led algo que tenga que reordar que me pueda ayudar a hacerlo bn el pulso del clock ba del mismo 555 al pulso del a y al pulso del b los reset son necesario conectarlos acaso tmb al pulso por fa aver si me puedes explicar donde conectar o si no se conectas las data 1 y 2 los reset 1y 2 y lo de clok porfa gracias por tu atencion


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 30, 2011)

Hola.

Conecta los terminales 6, 14 (R) y 8 (0v) a tierra o cero voltios.
Conecta los terminales 7, 16 a Vcc.
Conecta los terminales 9, 1 (pulso) (a la salida de 555 el terminal 3)
Conecta los terminales 10 y 15 (D1) entre si mismos.

Si no haz puesto el terminal 16 al Vcc y el terminal 8 a 0v, y haz introducido señal al 4015, este circuito integrado es casi seguro que se malogró.



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## clocko (Ago 31, 2011)

ahi esta el de elaficionado que funciona muy bien con registro de corrimiento y otro que yo te puse en el post #5 que se hace con flip flop d 74ls273 configurado como registro de corrimiento. asi o mas facil........


----------



## KCROIX (Sep 1, 2011)

Que tal a todos. Bueno amigo boone8 yo tambièn estoy realizando algo similar pero con 2 botones uno en estado ON y otro off. 
Mas adelante tendre que aumentar la cantidad de leds pero sin ocupar todos los puertos rb del pic 16f84  de todos modos quisira mostrate el còdigo en pic Basic Pro y la simulacion que e realizado en proteus version 7.7 espero que alguin le sirva. En lo que me pongo a investigar un rato.


----------



## eldulce1000 (Sep 16, 2011)

Electronec dijo:


> Tienes que colocar un transistor por cada led, y mediante diodos en las salidas del 4017, tienes que hacer configuraciones para conseguir lo que quieres.
> 
> Ejemplo:
> 
> ...



Amigo disculpa por escribirte 
me podriar enviar un circuito como lo describes por favor te estare muy agradecido


----------



## KCROIX (Sep 21, 2011)

bueno en primer lugar nose si ya descargaste el archivo .rar que deje.
Descargalo y ve como funciona, para eso tienes que terner algunos conocimentos basicos de 
proteus. si es asì entonces el sabado yo te mandare otro circuito hecho en proteus pero en èl ya solo utilizo un puerto (Rb.1 del pic) para encender los 8 o 9 leds que use.


----------



## KCROIX (Oct 1, 2011)

Que tal .
te envio otro circuito espero que te de algua idea de lo que buscas hacer.
"suerte"


----------



## gabriell (Oct 4, 2011)

Estimado podes usar un shitregister , pone la entrada de datos a 1 logico (+v) y listo le mandas pulsos al clock , con eso vas a tener el efecto q deseas 
Espero te sirva un abrazo


----------



## albertog84 (Oct 4, 2011)

KCROIX dijo:


> Que tal .
> te envio otro circuito espero que te de algua idea de lo que buscas hacer.
> "suerte"


   yo hice un circuito muy similar con un 74ls164 y un 555 y me funciono con 8 en cascada, lo recomiendo por su simpleza y funcionamiento


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 13, 2013)

Hola mariodelasheras Creo que con un poco de modificación te serviría el circuito que adjunto *KCROIX* en su mensaje #22. Por otro lado, utilizando el 555 y el 4017 se podría hacer agregando muchos diodos 1N4148 en las salidas del 4017.Y como sabemos que el 4017 no puede cargar con mucha corriente se agregan transistores.Para El Primer LED se conectan todas las salidas del 4017.Para el segundo LED se conectan todas las salidas del 4017 MENOS una.Para el tercer LED se conectan todas las salidas del 4017 MENOS tres.Para el cuarto LED se conectan todas las salidas del 4017 MENOS cuatro.Y así sucesivamente. saludosa sus ordenes


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 13, 2013)

Hola.

Los 10Hz con con el 555.

Ver el archivo adjunto 59234

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Edwar09 (Mar 30, 2013)

KCROIX dijo:


> Que tal .
> te envio otro circuito espero que te de algua idea de lo que buscas hacer.
> "suerte"




Que funcion tiene la parte del 74ls164 que tiene el & y porque la deja al aire?


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 30, 2013)

Hola Edwar09

Por esas terminales que tienen el símbolo & se meten los datos en seria para que vayan saliendo en paralelo por donde están conectados los LED’s.

Al estar desconectadas el simulador ISIS de proteus los las considera como nivel alto por lo tanto se va desplazando un nivel alto por sus salidas.

El símbolo & representa la función AND. De modo que cuando las 2 entradas son altas se pasará un alto a su salida después de un pulso en su entrada Clock(8).

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

